# Comic book shoes



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

Decided I had nothing better to do now that DH is tdy for a while so I cleaned up my craft room/office and look what I found! I had completely forgotten I still had this pair left. I used to make them all the time and they sold like crazy (never underestimate a geek's love of comics... Taught to me by my geeky hubby). Shame they're like half a size too small for me to wear.


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 5, 2015)

Those are awesome!  What size are they?


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

They're a size 8. I wear an 8 1/2 and i can squeeze into them but they aren't comfortable for me which makes me sad. I keep hoping that I'll lose enough weight that my shoe size will go down haha


----------



## not_ally (Jul 5, 2015)

They are super cool.  I could never walk in heels that high - although god knows I need the height - would buy a pair if I could.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

not_ally said:


> They are super cool.  I could never walk in heels that high - although god knows I need the height - would buy a pair if I could.



They're insanely time consuming to make and you really need high quality shoes to make them turn out nice but if I ever get a wild hair to make more I'll let you know.

 There are two girls in my office that bought pairs from me and whenever they wear them to work everyone oogles over them. I really should have kept a pair for myself.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 5, 2015)

I can't wear them, Lynn, I can't walk in heels that high.  Was just saying that if I *could* I would love some.  Next life.  I can see how time consuming they would be, looks like a lot of work.  At least you know you can always make a pair for yourself in a good size if you decide you want them ...


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 5, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I can't wear them, Lynn, I can't walk in heels that high.  Was just saying that if I *could* I would love some.  Next life.  I can see how time consuming they would be, looks like a lot of work.  At least you know you can always make a pair for yourself in a good size if you decide you want them ...



Oh no no, I mean I've done flats before too.  

I can't wear crazy heels at the moment myself so I understand the pain. That...and I look like a baby giraffe when I wear tall heels...lol it's not pretty.

Last time I bought comic books to make shoes from, the guy at the register asked what my favorite character was and I was like "oh, no I don't read this, I cut them up in tiny pieces" and he just stared at me blankly.... I only bought comics online after that


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Those are nifty, how is that done?  I'm thinking something similar to decoupage, but I can't see that standing up to wear and tear very well...intriguing.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ooooo......the flats are so cute!


----------



## lsg (Jul 6, 2015)

Love the shoes!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow, Lynusann! Those are the coolest shoes I've seen in a long time! Immediately several family members and friends popped into my head that would love those. Did you ever make any for men? My newest SIL is a pedorthist and a huge Thor fan. He'd go mad for Thor shoes! (They recently got a new kitty and named him Odin, lol.)


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 6, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Wow, Lynusann! Those are the coolest shoes I've seen in a long time! Immediately several family members and friends popped into my head that would love those. Did you ever make any for men? My newest SIL is a pedorthist and a huge Thor fan. He'd go mad for Thor shoes! (They recently got a new kitty and named him Odin, lol.)



I can't say I ever did do any shoes for men. The difficulty would be that they have to be completely smooth and most men's shoes have a lot of lace holes or layered materials. I usually bought real leather heels and flats for women because they're smooth an high quality enough that they don't bend a lot like vinyl shoes do, so they hold up a lot longer.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 6, 2015)

SunWolf said:


> Those are nifty, how is that done?  I'm thinking something similar to decoupage, but I can't see that standing up to wear and tear very well...intriguing.



It is very similar to decoupage. You have to sand the shoes first to make the top layer rough, gesso the entire shoe and let it dry. Then you modpodge a layer and start piecing together your comic book strips. The time consuming part comes not only in cutting out all the right comic book pictures, but in piecing them together so they look good on the shoe. Going around heels and toes is the tough part because you have to x-acto knife the crap out of pieces so that they lay perfectly flat. After it's sat to dry for about 48 hours you have to modpodge another layer over it and let that dry for 24 hours. Then buff the shoes out so they're smooth again and I add an acrylic spray layer over the top to help with longevity. 

They definitely aren't daily wear shoes but they seem to do ok if you accidentally step in a little water one night while walking around downtown or something. The worst wear is usually right around the ball of the foot where the shoe bends the most. That's why I only bought thick, high quality leather heels when I did them because they had less give.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 6, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> Last time I bought comic books to make shoes from, the guy at the register asked what my favorite character was and I was like "oh, no I don't read this, I cut them up in tiny pieces" and he just stared at me blankly.... I only bought comics online after that



I have to admit, looking at these gives me a little 'punched in the gut" feeling...


----------



## KristaY (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm picturing a high priced attorney in $500 Italian loafers made into comic book shoes giving his opening statement in a court room......

It would probably make the front page on Yahoo and MSN. You'd be an overnight sensation in the shoe world, Lynusann!


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 6, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I have to admit, looking at these gives me a little 'punched in the gut" feeling...



Anndddd....that is why I buy them online now  

At least they weren't $500 comic books...I picked them up out of the $2 bins. 



KristaY said:


> I'm picturing a high priced attorney in $500 Italian loafers made into comic book shoes giving his opening statement in a court room......
> 
> It would probably make the front page on Yahoo and MSN. You'd be an overnight sensation in the shoe world, Lynusann!



I nearly spit my OJ on the computer screen when I read that! So if anyone knows an attorney that needs some really cool batman or iron man loafers let me know...maybe I could consider making just one more pair


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 6, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> Anndddd....that is why I buy them online now
> 
> At least they weren't $500 comic books...I picked them up out of the $2 bins.




But, But...

In 20 years they could be priceless!  

(I mostly kid - they do look very fun, and I know a few women who would go crazy for stuff like that.  One does amateur burlesque, and I could see her designing a whole number around the shoes)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 6, 2015)

As someone who *was* a high-priced attorney, I am afraid that you would have to redefine your target market, Lynn.  At least w/r/t the courtroom, they are a pretty stuff bunch there ....

I wish I could wear heels, those look really sexy and fun.  I bet you could put together some great outfits w/them as the focal point.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 6, 2015)

"...As someone who *was* a high-priced attorney, I am afraid that you would have to redefine your target market, Lynn. At least w/r/t the courtroom, they are a pretty stuff bunch there...."

Ah, Not_ally, you have to get out of the big city and practice in the boonies! My DH is a magistrate. He often presides in the courtroom wearing sandals. Without socks, no less.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 6, 2015)

Those are really awesome.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh, man, DeeAnna, I want *his* job.  Would he like an apprentice?


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 6, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "...As someone who *was* a high-priced attorney, I am afraid that you would have to redefine your target market, Lynn. At least w/r/t the courtroom, they are a pretty stuff bunch there...."
> 
> Ah, Not_ally, you have to get out of the big city and practice in the boonies! My DH is a magistrate. He often presides in the courtroom wearing sandals. Without socks, no less.



So funny you say that DeeAnna! I'm from a small town in Idaho and my old neighbor growing up was a judge. He used to wear some of the most outlandish outfits under his judicial robe...Oddly I don't remember him wearing anything like sandals though (doesn't mean he didn't)


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 6, 2015)

Not_ally -- if you are admitted to the Iowa bar and there's an opening for magistrate, just apply. Only problem is you have to live in the county or in the adjacent county, so if the idea of living in Iowa doesn't appeal to you, that might be a problem. 

Unlike district court judges, Iowa magistrates are not as tightly bound by rules and regs, so they tend to be the "mavericks" of the judicial world. I mean ... if you were confronted with an arson case involving a pyromaniac kid setting large round bales on fire in a farmer's field ... what would you do? There isn't a lot of legal precedence for cases like that, so the magistrates have to be willing (and most of them are!) to think outside the box. 

Lynusann -- Those black robes are HOT to wear, so I can see why judges dress for comfort, not for appearance. But even so, magistrates are odd ducks.  Chuck went to a magistrate's conference this past week, and I ate lunch with him at the conference center. It was interesting to see the number of ponytails on guys and sandals and unconventional clothes going by. If it were a district court conference, there'd be mostly "dress for success" suits instead!

I love your shoes, but my feet are allergic to heels that high. Lower heels or cute flats are more my speed. On the other hand, I have a friend who would buy the pair in your first pic in a heartbeat -- and wear 'em with pride to the next fetish party.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jul 6, 2015)

I love those! Though I'd probably need them in a shorter heel too. (Or keeping them that height would be incentive to only wear them for special occassions!)  I totally would wear comic book-covered shoes, especially if they were in my favorite franchises.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome shoes! I am very tempted to keep an eye out for good quality shoes at the thrift store to try this!

Okay, am I the only person who assumed this was some very weird spam and only clicked out of curiosity when the thread kept getting bumped?


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 6, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Awesome shoes! I am very tempted to keep an eye out for good quality shoes at the thrift store to try this!
> 
> Okay, am I the only person who assumed this was some very weird spam and only clicked out of curiosity when the thread kept getting bumped?



Haha! No spam here I promise! Next time I'll choose my subject lines more carefully!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 6, 2015)

I seriously need a pair of those for me, my sister, my stepdaughter (who loves batman), oh man...seriously if you make more you must tell me!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmmm. I don't see why you couldn't use fabric. They have character themed fabric. And you can print on fabric.

You could even use shoes that are fabric and transfer the ink from the paper to the shoes themselves. 

I should not have clicked on this thread, I really do not need any more interesting ideas trying to get out of my brain and into my craft room.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 7, 2015)

cm4bleenmb said:


> Hmmm. I don't see why you couldn't use fabric. They have character themed fabric. And you can print on fabric.
> 
> You could even use shoes that are fabric and transfer the ink from the paper to the shoes themselves.
> 
> I should not have clicked on this thread, I really do not need any more interesting ideas trying to get out of my brain and into my craft room.



You could do it in fabric but iron on transfers don't transfer well to tight corners like heels and toes unfortunately. And you could use preprinted fabric too but then you're basically making a shoe from scratch unless you just want to attach the fabric over an existing layer of material. I can't say I've tried that before but the appeal to comic strip shoes is that every shoe is unique whereas printed fabric generally has repeating images. It'd be cool to see how well someone could do it though (not sure I have quite that much patience to tack down fabric though). 

You're probably like me... I have craft ADD. I always see new things and want to try them out... Pintrest was a very bad invention for me


----------



## jayl1983 (Oct 28, 2015)

Craft ADD, yup, started out making Lichtenberg figures, then soap and soon candles, now this is on my radar... lol.


----------

